# How epic will the meltdown be?



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2012)

Let's say UGA runs the table somehow, someway and USC loses to LSU and Florida.  That would give the SEC east title to UGA because they would own the head to head with Florida and would be one game ahead of USC.  Can you guys even imagine how far off the deep end Steve Spurrier and Gamecock fans would go?  It would be epic.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont like it. I want Richt to keep losing to make sure we get Saban in Athens!


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I dont like it. I want Richt to keep losing to make sure we get Saban in Athens!



I hope your joking. Uga can't pay Saban enough money to come to Athens. He's more powerful than the gov of Ala


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 10, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Let's say UGA runs the table somehow, someway and USC loses to LSU and Florida.  That would give the SEC east title to UGA because they would own the head to head with Florida and would be one game ahead of USC.  Can you guys even imagine how far off the deep end Steve Spurrier and Gamecock fans would go?  It would be epic.



As stated in the prior posts it is still possible...last year is an indication that it can happen.  As far as the meltdown, probably about equal to the meltdown UGA fans had saturday night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Let's say UGA runs the table somehow, someway and USC loses to LSU and Florida.  That would give the SEC east title to UGA because they would own the head to head with Florida and would be one game ahead of USC.  Can you guys even imagine how far off the deep end Steve Spurrier and Gamecock fans would go?  It would be epic.


I really hope that happens. I prefer the tide to have an easy seccg win.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 10, 2012)

As much as I'd love it.....it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully UF will beat UGA so the USC/UF winner will win the east.


----------



## gin house (Oct 11, 2012)

Georgia still has to get by Kentucky......NOT SO FAST!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2012)

DBM78 said:


> I hope your joking. Uga can't pay Saban enough money to come to Athens. He's more powerful than the gov of Ala



Oh yes they can! Deep pockets in Athens brother. It will happen!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Georgia still has to get by Kentucky......NOT SO FAST!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2012)

It makes me ROTFLing when Alabama fans say UGA can't afford Saban.


----------



## riverdiver (Oct 11, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Let's say UGA runs the table somehow, someway and USC loses to LSU and Florida.  That would give the SEC east title to UGA because they would own the head to head with Florida and would be one game ahead of USC.  Can you guys even imagine how far off the deep end Steve Spurrier and Gamecock fans would go?  It would be epic.



Just a few random thoughts...

1) There's a *chance* UGA runs the table. The odds of that are much better than the odds of you guys convincing Saban to leave Bama and coach at UGA. The fact anyone would even dream up that scenario tells me that they're more delusional than the run of the mill Clemson fan.

2) For y'all to run the table, you need to play better than y'all did Saturday night, which was flat out horrible. I think y'all can play better than you did, but the egos of your players has been crushed...moreso after some of the same delusional nuts that think Saban's licking his chops to come to Athens egged and rolled the houses of your players.

3) Honestly, while there's a chance you win out, I don't think you beat UF. Ole Miss is going to be close. And if Richt continues to wander on the sidelines looking like he's been shot with a tranquilizer gun, you may stumble and play down to a bad Auburn team.

4) Saban's not coming to UGA, if I didn't already mention that. Ever.

5) I hope Murray will have a good rest of the season for y'all. It had to be tough news hearing about his Dad. Even though people pick on each other about sports and rivalrys, sadly he's having to deal with bad news in a real life situation. Hope his dad comes out ok.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It makes me ROTFLing when Alabama fans say UGA can't afford Saban.



Never said UGA couldn't afford Saban just said they can't pay him enough to leave Bama. Saban will never leave Bama he will end his career there.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2012)

Phase 1 complete.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Phase 1 complete.



You dang skimpy!    

GO DAWGS!


----------



## gin house (Oct 14, 2012)

The only thing that would be EPIC would be the beatdown of an overated team that sucks.   LSU 41-10 last year........Bame   60-3 maybe????    Yep........EPIC beatdown of the leghumpers.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 14, 2012)

And South Carolina sitting at home watching like last yr.  Whining bout how UGA "backed" into the championship....EPIC no return to the championship game for the chickens.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 14, 2012)

There would be a Meltdown in Athens because the Tide will process UGA once and for all.  We almost did it with the Blackout.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2012)

Crimson said:


> There would be a Meltdown in Athens because the Tide will process UGA once and for all.  We almost did it with the Blackout.



It will be a very easy win. Uga defense is horrible. The qb is terrible under pressure. That impotent offense wouldn't score over 10 on bama. Bama will drop 40-60 at will on that Uga defense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2012)

gin house said:


> The only thing that would be EPIC would be the beatdown of an overated team that sucks.   LSU 41-10 last year........Bame   60-3 maybe????    Yep........EPIC beatdown of the leghumpers.



i bet spurrier's post game speech was epic.


----------



## gin house (Oct 14, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> i bet spurrier's post game speech was epic.



  I hope it was.  Wr's droped more than they cought,  front four couldnt get as much pressure as Towson did,  No running game, nothing was working.   I hope he had a meltdown and has them ready for UF next week.   I never like going into a game as the favorite.   I hope they get their minds on what theyre doing and play well next week.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 14, 2012)

gin house said:


> The only thing that would be EPIC would be the beatdown of an overated team that sucks.   LSU 41-10 last year........Bame   60-3 maybe????    Yep........EPIC beatdown of the leghumpers.



This is a kidfriendly site, could you chill with the references to ***ping.


----------



## Crimson (Oct 14, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> You mean how you handled Missouri yesterday?  Apart from the 1st quarter, they outplayed Bama.



Ok u flames and drunk.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 14, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> You mean how you handled Missouri yesterday?  Apart from the 1st quarter, they outplayed Bama.





Let's see, after the 1st qtr. Bama scored 21 points to Mizzo's 10.... Lol, yeah who outplayed who... Keep trying to spin it.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope UGA does get to play Bama.  That Bama beatdown by the dogs will be EPIC.


----------



## gin house (Oct 14, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> This is a kidfriendly site, could you chill with the references to ***ping.



  Have you lost your mind?   That has been said on here many times by numerous people  Get your mind out of the gutter and go chill yourself.


----------



## gin house (Oct 14, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> This is a kidfriendly site, could you chill with the references to ***ping.



  I re-read your post and out of respect i will chill with ***ping.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 15, 2012)

Why would Saban ever consider going to UGA even if they lined his pockets?  to be closer to his lake house on Burton???lol

The only way I could conceive Saban "ending up" @ uga is if for some reason his tenure hits a snag and the bama program becomes unsuccessful.  As it stands he's on pace to be a modern Paul Bear Bryant - re-establishing the lustre of the old bama dynasty. Or maybe he has a delusion of grandeur and goes pro and decides to come back. Pretty farfetched scenarios on both accounts.

The Alabama job is a much better job than the UGA job. Always has been. It irks me that UGA has had so many resources and so much talent but haven't been in the national title discussion since the early eighties. They appear to be underachievers at best. Not to understate the significance of their division and conference championships, or them running the table last year until LSU. Herschel and 1980 were a long time ago, you'd think with those recruiting classes and the resources they'd be a perennial bcs contender. BUT, I think you dawgs fans have the diagnosis right - it's the coaching. Bless his heart, Richt is a nice fellow but he's a softy. He is far too complacent and doesn't have the skills to discipline his players. Richt should really do some workouts with Lou Holtz or something. Juxtapose his body language on the sidelines with Saban, Spurrier, Muschamp, Mullen, or even Gene Chizik for that matter. There's no comparison.

I don't like Florida but I have enjoyed watching the intensity and enthusiasm that Muschamp brings to the Gators. This guy is going to be a great coach. His second half finishes at texas a&m, tennessee, and the close victory over LSU make my point all too clearly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2012)

gin house said:


> The only thing that would be EPIC would be the beatdown of an overated team that sucks.   LSU 41-10 last year........Bame   60-3 maybe????    Yep........EPIC beatdown of the leghumpers.



So, what I'm understanding is that you have USC already losing the East and UGA playing in the Dome again?? Man, you have no confidence in USC or Spurrier...


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 15, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> Why would Saban ever consider going to UGA even if they lined his pockets?  to be closer to his lake house on Burton???lol
> 
> The only way I could conceive Saban "ending up" @ uga is if for some reason his tenure hits a snag and the bama program becomes unsuccessful.  As it stands he's on pace to be a modern Paul Bear Bryant - re-establishing the lustre of the old bama dynasty. Or maybe he has a delusion of grandeur and goes pro and decides to come back. Pretty farfetched scenarios on both accounts.
> 
> ...



Bingo.  This is the best post I've seen in a long time.  CMR doesn't have it and never will.  But as long as UGA fans and administration are happy with 10 wins over weak competition, nothing is going to change.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2012)

HighCotton said:


> Bingo.  This is the best post I've seen in a long time.  CMR doesn't have it and never will.  But as long as UGA fans and administration are happy with 10 wins over weak competition, nothing is going to change.



Richt is safe through this year, but if he doesn't win the sec championship next year, or at least the east, then I have no doubt that GM will make a change.


----------



## hershelbcjmw (Oct 15, 2012)

bring Jon Gruden to UGA. Enough said


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2012)

hershelbcjmw said:


> bring Jon Gruden to UGA. Enough said



Not happening.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Saban is the only answer.............................................


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nick Saban is the only answer.............................................



Texas and the Cowboys might come calling for his services first.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Texas and the Cowboys might come calling for his services first.



Texas has money and lots of it. They may be our only competion.......


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 15, 2012)

Bama is still a better job than Texas or the Cowboys.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 15, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I hope UGA does get to play Bama.  That Bama beatdown by the dogs will be EPIC.



It would be epic to see the dawgs beat anyone that's ranked.   When is the last time they beat a ranked team? Seems like years ago.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2012)

Crimson said:


> There would be a Meltdown in Athens because the Tide will process UGA once and for all.  We almost did it with the Blackout.



That was the start of their recent 3 year slip into the abyss of mediocrity.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> That was the start of their recent 3 year slip into the abyss of mediocrity.



Man I hate yall because yall have Saban.


----------



## Buck (Oct 21, 2012)

Put a fork in the Gamecocks...   

Next up florida!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2012)

Buck said:


> Put a fork in the Gamecocks...
> 
> Next up florida!



Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Hey hey hey good bye!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 21, 2012)

Phase 2 complete.  Now the hardest part-expecting UGA to win when they are playing a good team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2012)

Phase 3 complete.


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2012)

ACguy said:


> It would be epic to see the dawgs beat anyone that's ranked.   When is the last time they beat a ranked team? Seems like years ago.



Tonight...


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 27, 2012)

Meltdown.......................Engaged.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

Buck said:


> Tonight...



Boom!


----------



## gin house (Oct 27, 2012)

I wouldnt look past Ole miss.   Uga still sucks.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> I wouldnt look past Ole miss.   Uga still sucks.



Yeah we know brah.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 27, 2012)

Nuclear...


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 27, 2012)

Yea Ginny,  the dawgs suck. So much so that they will represent the east. Oh yea, how bout that scare from Tennersee.  Ya'll have been exposed.

I seriously believe that the USCe win over the dawgs hurt the gamecocks. They actually bought into all that hype that they were good enough. WRONG, LSU( the sucky team according to Gin) and Fla( the other sucky team according to Gin) showed what we already knew, USCe is just a mediocre bump in the road to the SECCG, that's all and nothing else.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

Ole Miss and Aubarn might have something to say about us playing in Atl. I hope not but knocking off UGA would make thier season.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2012)

Nah, we got them.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 29, 2012)

We got em when it's over and Hamlet sings.   Or the fat lady... But she likes chickfila ....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2012)

gin house said:


> Uga still sucks.



Just not as bad as USC!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 11, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Hopefully UF will beat UGA so the USC/UF winner will win the east.



Wiffed again, Dude..  

Dawgs back to back SECE east Champs Baby..


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 11, 2012)

Buck said:


> Wiffed again, Dude..
> 
> Dawgs back to back SECE east Champs Baby..



Poor fella he thought his gators were all that but the dawgs win the east and then the conference title in the dome come december


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 11, 2012)

conference title  ???  Dream Dream Dream!


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.



At least we have a reverse.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.


:

Backed in ::rolleyes Enjoy watching it at home instead of the Dome! I don't mind dropping one game to y'all Ginny because y'all are guaranteed to loose two conference games every year anyways. The truth is we took care of business and the lame cocks didn't! Go cry to someone who cares because we don't.


----------



## dick7.62 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is for ginnie mae or henhouse or whatever he calls himself and some of the other lamebiddie fans:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.


If we backed into it then I guess Bama did too? Thast was just a plain sore loser post. I'll use your logic here because I know this how you think. USC plays UF and loses. USC plays LSU and Loses. UF plays LSU and wins. UF plays UGA and loses. Hows that for ya? I know it hurts bro, but that just makes it that much sweeter for us! Go Dawgs SECEC!


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> If we backed into it then I guess Bama did too? Thast was just a plain sore loser post. I'll use your logic here because I know this how you think. USC plays UF and loses. USC plays LSU and Loses. UF plays LSU and wins. UF plays UGA and loses. Hows that for ya? I know it hurts bro, but that just makes it that much sweeter for us! Go Dawgs SECEC!



  Lol..  Im just hackin at ya about what everybody on Espn and all are calling it with backing into it.   We lost a close one at night in Baton Rouge and got stomped in Gainesville, that we did.   Where did UGA pick up a Quality win?   They beat UF at a neutral site?   Good job, where is the next one?    I say UGA will give bama a good game.   Which hurts more......USC watching from home or UGA beating bama not to make the NC game because of USC?    Im good with 11 wins again and look forward to our UGA schedule next season where we dont play LSU or Bama


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2012)

dick7.62 said:


> This is for ginnie mae or henhouse or whatever he calls himself and some of the other lamebiddie fans:



  Call me anything you want as far as henhouse or whatever, thats a huge upgrade from your name.   I feel sorry for you


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> :
> 
> Backed in ::rolleyes Enjoy watching it at home instead of the Dome! I don't mind dropping one game to y'all Ginny because y'all are guaranteed to loose two conference games every year anyways. The truth is we took care of business and the lame cocks didn't! Go cry to someone who cares because we don't.



  Its called playing ranked teams.  Lsu, Arky(#3) last year and bama.   I think we done well considering.  You'll get to do that starting next season and we get the UGA schedule.   Here we come Buffalo.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Lol..  Im just hackin at ya about what everybody on Espn and all are calling it with backing into it.   We lost a close one at night in Baton Rouge and got stomped in Gainesville, that we did.   Where did UGA pick up a Quality win?   They beat UF at a neutral site?   Good job, where is the next one?    I say UGA will give bama a good game.   Which hurts more......USC watching from home or UGA beating bama not to make the NC game because of USC?    Im good with 11 wins again and look forward to our UGA schedule next season where we dont play LSU or Bama


Yep we get LSU at home next year. Just like we always do as any sec team cycle through. Dont worry though yall wont win the sece next year either. UF will! Spurrier may beat the dawgs again but i think thats all he coaches for. Sucks for you fans though SECEC!


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yep we get LSU at home next year. Just like we always do as any sec team cycle through. Dont worry though yall wont win the sece next year either. UF will! Spurrier may beat the dawgs again but i think thats all he coaches for. Sucks for you fans though SECEC!



   We get UF at our house next year.......We wont lose.   Its nice to see our cycle is getting easier for a few years.   Id still say UGA would win the east over UF.   UF whipped us, or we whipped us...however you want to look at it.   We gave them the ball at our endzone three times, they had 21 points and 24 yards at halftime.  UF was luck to draw T A&M and LSU early on before they got it together.   Id take a UGA loss every year not win the east if that were the case.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> We get UF at our house next year.......We wont lose.   Its nice to see our cycle is getting easier for a few years.   Id still say UGA would win the east over UF.   UF whipped us, or we whipped us...however you want to look at it.   We gave them the ball at our endzone three times, they had 21 points and 24 yards at halftime.  UF was luck to draw T A&M and LSU early on before they got it together.   Id take a UGA loss every year not win the east if that were the case.


If that meant we won the east I would too...... Spurrier has gotten out coached a few times this year. His time is coming to enjoy his coors and nascar.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Its called playing ranked teams.  Lsu, Arky(#3) last year and bama.   I think we done well considering.  You'll get to do that starting next season and we get the UGA schedule.   Here we come Buffalo.



SC played Bama, must have missed that one?  Ole Miss did beat Arkansas and was a tougher game for UGA according to the experts and computers than Ark would have been, LSU was a pretty one sided loss. Where was this crazy schedule?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> SC played Bama, must have missed that one?  Ole Miss did beat Arkansas and was a tougher game for UGA according to the experts and computers than Ark would have been, LSU was a pretty one sided loss. Where was this crazy schedule?



I like how he said we backed into it.... He has been missing in action for a while now. Priceless!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I like how he said we backed into it.... He has been missing in action for a while now. Priceless!



I like to say parallel parking instead of backing.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I like how he said we backed into it.... He has been missing in action for a while now. Priceless!



I love how Ark counts becasue of pre season rankings, and if we are talking pre season rankings, lets also mention that at one point this year Tenn was ranked, Aub was ranked, etc...    Arkansas is awful just like Vandy this year, "that is a different vandy team", nope, they still suck, even worse than before really.


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've posted this joke before but its never gets old. 


What does a Gamecock fan do after South Carolina wins the SECOND championship?










Turns off his Playstation.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.



Backed into another one ... only a delusional chicken fan could say that.  Your chickens have collapsed every year, while UGA usually gets better and better.  You really need to get  a life and another football team to fawn over.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> Georgia still has to get by Kentucky......NOT SO FAST!!!





gin house said:


> The only thing that would be EPIC would be the beatdown of an overated team that sucks.   LSU 41-10 last year........Bame   60-3 maybe????    Yep........EPIC beatdown of the leghumpers.





gin house said:


> I hope it was.  Wr's droped more than they cought,  front four couldnt get as much pressure as Towson did,  No running game, nothing was working.   I hope he had a meltdown and has them ready for UF next week.   I never like going into a game as the favorite.   I hope they get their minds on what theyre doing and play well next week.





gin house said:


> Have you lost your mind?   That has been said on here many times by numerous people  Get your mind out of the gutter and go chill yourself.





gin house said:


> I re-read your post and out of respect i will chill with ***ping.





gin house said:


> I wouldnt look past Ole miss.   Uga still sucks.





gin house said:


> Congrats Dawgs,  Backed into another one.    You may have a chance against Bama, they almost lost to LSU in their house and got their tails kicked yesterday in their house, looks like the meat of their schedule is shining thru.   I'll keep my sights on 11-2 and look forward to next season.





gin house said:


> Lol..  Im just hackin at ya about what everybody on Espn and all are calling it with backing into it.   We lost a close one at night in Baton Rouge and got stomped in Gainesville, that we did.   Where did UGA pick up a Quality win?   They beat UF at a neutral site?   Good job, where is the next one?    I say UGA will give bama a good game.   Which hurts more......USC watching from home or UGA beating bama not to make the NC game because of USC?    Im good with 11 wins again and look forward to our UGA schedule next season where we dont play LSU or Bama





gin house said:


> Call me anything you want as far as henhouse or whatever, thats a huge upgrade from your name.   I feel sorry for you





gin house said:


> Its called playing ranked teams.  Lsu, Arky(#3) last year and bama.   I think we done well considering.  You'll get to do that starting next season and we get the UGA schedule.   Here we come Buffalo.





gin house said:


> We get UF at our house next year.......We wont lose.   Its nice to see our cycle is getting easier for a few years.   Id still say UGA would win the east over UF.   UF whipped us, or we whipped us...however you want to look at it.   We gave them the ball at our endzone three times, they had 21 points and 24 yards at halftime.  UF was luck to draw T A&M and LSU early on before they got it together.   Id take a UGA loss every year not win the east if that were the case.


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

Where you at gin?


----------



## bigsix (Nov 13, 2012)

I am looking for that one quality win on the USC East schedule since UGA is no good according to you. I love how you throw stones at our schedule with Wofford, UAB, and East Carolina on yours people who live in glass houses should not throw rocks. I wouldn't count that Clemson game as a win quite yet you might want to play it first.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey gin!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2012)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Where you at gin?



He is having a hard time getting his xbox to boot up.  It keeps popping up with the message ... South Cackalacky sucks, hit D to delete!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 14, 2012)

Poor Ginny. It would appear that the strain was more than he could bear.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 14, 2012)

gin house said:


> You'll get to do that starting next season and we get the UGA schedule.   Here we come Buffalo.



Maybe we can pick up Wofford.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> He is having a hard time getting his xbox to boot up.  It keeps popping up with the message ... South Cackalacky sucks, hit D to delete!



Poor guy thought it was all but over when UGA left Columbia...... Spurrier may have a nervous break down this time!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 14, 2012)

No meltdown here. We knew this outcome was a real possibility all season long. We had our chance to take care of Fl and blew it. I don't think we ever thought we had a chance against LSU at Death Valley.

Good luck in the SECCG this year and remember, if you get scared before hand give Steve a call. He can always send the Gamecocks as a substitue, since we all know, they are 28 points better than Ga.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Arkansas is awful just like Vandy this year, "that is a different vandy team", nope, they still suck, even worse than before really.



Arkansas wasn't that good last year.  Look back at the schedule.  The only quality games they played were big losses.  Vandy was a little better than usual last year, but the rest of the SEC East backed up and met them half way.


----------



## Buck (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a little reminder for Ginny..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> since we all know, they are 28 points better than Ga.



Why is it, we always beat the teams you loose too?? Could it be, Spurrier ONLY game plans for UGA and then falls apart, while we game plan EVERY WEEK..... 

Silly little Gamecocks... SEC EAST Champions are for REAL programs.... Look at the bright side.. You are as close as Vandy to winning the SEC...

And the REALITY sets in... You are STILL just South Carolina...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Buck said:


> Just a little reminder for Ginny..



Just wait until "Next Year"....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just wait until "Next Year"....


Yep. Carolina will make it 4 in a row.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Carolina will make it 4 in a row.



I'll be ok with that if we go to the Dome and defend our 2012 SEC championship...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 14, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could it be, Spurrier ONLY game plans for UGA and then falls apart, while we game plan EVERY WEEK.....





"while we game plan Every week"?  You must have been in a comma during that 35-7 Oct beatdown.

 What ever makes you sleep at night is good by us. After 3 beatdowns in a row, we wouldn't want you to lose any more sleep.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2012)

Anybody can win all their games and make it to the dome. We are special two years in a row.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> "while we game plan Every week"?  You must have been in a comma during that 35-7 Oct beatdown.
> 
> What ever makes you sleep at night is good by us. After 3 beatdowns in a row, we wouldn't want you to lose any more sleep.



3 Beatdowns.....   

Silly little USC fan.... We'll see you in the Dome... Oh wait... You won't be there AGAIN! You have got to be USE to THAT!  At the End of the day... It has got to suck to still be the East's little sister...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> 3 Beatdowns.....
> 
> Silly little USC fan.... We'll see you in the Dome... Oh wait... You won't be there AGAIN! You have got to be USE to THAT!  At the End of the day... It has got to suck to still be the East's little sister...




Sorry, I forgot to add....


This is the part where YOU and Spurrier throw your Visor to the ground and GO HOME!!

Silly little Gamecocks...


----------

